

Logo Design Trends 2008 - nreece
http://www.logoorange.com/logo-design-08.php

======
mixmax
A logo is an important asset for a company and should convey the "feeling" of
the brand, both now and in the future since it is an expensive thing to
change.

What this article overlooks is that a good logo needs to stand the test of
time - and logos created from the current hype are often seen as hopelessly
outdated when a new trend comes along.

A good logo needs to pass the test of time, not the test of the current hype.

IBM has an excellent logo that has stood the test of time, and conveys meaning
in relation to their brand. (stability, size, accountability)

Good designers understand this.

------
henning
Am I the only one who thinks of fallopian tubes and vaginas when I see the
Silverlight logo?

The Xerox and Compaq logos suck but the Olympics logo is the worst of all; the
British public is not happy with it. See, e.g.,
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/6729611.st...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/london/6729611.stm)

~~~
pg
From the beginning I've thought of the Silverlight logo as a radioactive
jockstrap.

~~~
iamwil
I wasn't going to say anything, but I hope one day Humor will see to it that
this quote gets put on a page of famous quotes.

------
xirium
The majority of the re-designs are bad. The Compaq logo especially.

~~~
gojomo
That is almost always the first reaction to logo or name changes. Only time
really tells.

------
mdemare
Frankly I thought most were terrible. Very sterile.

